# I completely missed the boat on chain lubing…



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/muc-offs-new-e-bike-drivetrain-tool-is-silly.html



I’ve been getting my daughter to lift the bikes off the ground as I lubed the drive trains pedalling forward. And then repeating the process to wipe off the excess. Holy crap!

I don’t necessarily need the Muc-Off tool, but I must admit that life is now going to be a lot easier for me and, especially, for my daughter.

Who else didn’t clue in on this? Be honest.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Ha, your daughter has been getting her workout! Luckily I saw the tip I think on GMBN in 2019 using the allen key on chainring, that was a huge help. It can get somewhat locked in after several cranks so possibly might see a need for the tool (shop maybe) but I dont think I would buy it.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

that is what your neck is for

bend over
hook saddle nose over neck
lift bike with neck
pedal forward, lube chain

been done for over 100 years...it's how it's done when you don't
have a stand and need to pedal forward for any reason, or test shifting...whatever...


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

How about:

Leave bike on ground
Pedal backwards
?
Profit


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

EABiker said:


> How about:
> 
> Leave bike on ground
> Pedal backwards
> ...


🤔
Not sure if I’m missing your point, but that was the whole/only point of the article at the link I posted above, the tool and this thread.
🧐
An e-bike’s chain does not move when you pedal backwards. 
🤨


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


> that is what your neck is for
> 
> bend over
> hook saddle nose over neck
> ...


Another interestingly confusing response.
🤔


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

The PB comment that e-bike owners will buy whatever you put in front of them to make it some kind of "experience"...seems accurate. A socket wrench with a small extension would do the same thing.


----------



## ItzEasy (Sep 14, 2020)

noapathy said:


> The PB comment that e-bike owners will buy whatever you put in front of them to make it some kind of "experience"...seems accurate. A socket wrench with a small extension would do the same thing.


You nailed it! 



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/muc-offs-new-e-bike-drivetrain-tool-is-silly.html


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

noapathy said:


> …A socket wrench with a small extension would do the same thing.


I’m about to find out shortly. Whether I use an allen key, a Muc-Off tool or something else, I’m just excited to have learned of a workaround.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

noapathy said:


> The PB comment that e-bike owners will buy whatever you put in front of them to make it some kind of "experience"...seems accurate…


Not for me it’s not. But carry on.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ItzEasy said:


> You nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/muc-offs-new-e-bike-drivetrain-tool-is-silly.html


That link is in my original post. What’s with you guys? Did you not get enough sleep or something?

Nice second post by the way. Looking forward to lots more quality adds by you at the site.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn... my ebike has a direct mount chainring.
Left out due to superior technology once again. 
=sParty


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Not for me it’s not. But carry on.


Aw, I was just playin' (and being helpful w/the socket idea). 
Mucoff creates a rotating stick and charges a relative fortune. Kinda like their goofy "punk" powdered soap. Environmentally friendly...sold in individual packets. People are suckers and they know it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

noapathy said:


> Aw, I was just playin' (and being helpful w/the socket idea).
> Mucoff creates a rotating stick and charges a relative fortune. Kinda like their goofy "punk" powdered soap. Environmentally friendly...sold in individual packets. People are suckers and they know it.


Don’t get me going on Muc-Off. I bought some gen 1 valves that I couldn’t get the head of a pump over. I tried a dozen different pumps. So did my LBS. I posted that here and was hit with responses telling me I was full of crap and that those valves were basically better than the second coming of Christ. It was like I had booted Bambi in the teeth. I later discovered that the gen 2 valves corrected the design deficiency.

To be clear - I’m not stoked on the Muc-Off tool. I’m stoked on discovering a fix to an issue I clearly hadn’t given enough thought to. Whether I use an allen key or the controversy-sparking Muc-Off tool, one less inconvenience in my life is never a bad thing.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Don’t get me going on Muc-Off. I bought some gen 1 valves that I couldn’t get the head of a pump over. I tried a dozen different pumps. So did my LBS. I posted that here and was hit with responses telling me I was full of crap and that those valves were basically better than the second coming of Christ. It was like I had booted Bambi in the teeth. I later discovered that the gen 2 valves corrected the design deficiency.
> 
> To be clear - I’m not stoked on the Muc-Off tool. I’m stoked on discovering a fix to an issue I clearly hadn’t given enough thought to. Whether I use an allen key or the controversy-sparking Muc-Off tool, one less inconvenience in my life is never a bad thing.


Don’t miss the point, Mike.
Most of us ebikers are idiots who’ll fall for anything.
You’re the exception to the rule. 
 
=sParty


----------



## ItzEasy (Sep 14, 2020)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That link is in my original post. What’s with you guys? Did you not get enough sleep or something?
> 
> Nice second post by the way. Looking forward to lots more quality adds by you at the site.



I'm gonna have to take the L on this one, I somehow didn't see that! I too look forward to contributing to the site. Perhaps after a nap.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

ItzEasy said:


> I'm gonna have to take the L on this one, I somehow didn't see that! I too look forward to contributing to the site. Perhaps after a nap.


I have concluded that I woke up a little bitchy and hungover. Sorry for the edginess. Nothing a pre-work little rip can’t solve.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Another interestingly confusing response.
> 🤔


what is confusing about it ? 

ever since I been road racing in early 80's if you need to 
pedal forward 'out in the field' and screw with your drivetrain and don't have some
way to prop up rear wheel, just bend over and lift bike with yer back of neck using nose of saddle

could not be simpler, allows you to use both hands to shift and make adjustments or whatever
and rear wheel is off ground so you can work on the drivetrain. 

flipping the bike over is the thing to avoid at all costs. it is known.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

On my e13 cranks I used to Velcro them to the chainring because it was direct mount and no bolts.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


> what is confusing about it ?
> 
> ever since I been road racing in early 80's if you need to
> pedal forward 'out in the field' and screw with your drivetrain and don't have some
> ...


For real? This is the e-bike sub-forum. The tool in question is e-bike specific (as rage inciting as that may be). My 2 e-fatties weigh close to 60 pounds each. No thanks.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

RBoardman said:


> On my e13 cranks I used to Velcro them to the chainring because it was direct mount and no bolts.
> View attachment 1969752


Done!
...and THANKS, RB!


mtnbkrmike said:


> For real? This is the e-bike sub-forum. The tool in question is e-bike specific (as rage inciting as that may be). My 2 e-fatties weigh close to 60 pounds each. No thanks.
> View attachment 1969753


No kidding! My ol' back ain't that good!
=sParty


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I use a small section of wooden dowel rod (4" length, 3/8" diameter dowel), no scratching, no blowing up hex key'd bolt heads.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> Done!
> ...and THANKS, RB!
> 
> No kidding! My ol' back ain't that good!
> =sParty


Agreed. Thanks @RBoardman.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

minimusprime said:


> I use a small section of wooden dowel rod (4" length, 3/8" diameter dowel), no scratching, no blowing up hex key'd bolt heads.


I was thinking that that’s one reason to buy the Muc-Off tool (but keeping that to myself, of course, to avoid being ostracized either here or at PB).


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I never thought of it, been hanging the bike by the saddle under my deck and just pedaling forward, gonna try the velcro trick too now!


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Velcro strap?!? *GENIUS!!* Thanks RB. I've been using a cheapo bike stand I found on Amazon that supports the bike (rear wheel off the ground) by the swingarm so I can move the crank forward. I works fine, but i like the velcro idea better.
Wait, wait, wait....I've come to my emtb senses...I NEED that $35 tool so I can be one of the cool boys. I must spend more money.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tickle said:


> I never thought of it, been hanging the bike by the saddle under my deck and just pedaling forward, gonna try the velcro trick too now!


I never thought of it either. I always just hang my bike in a stand when I get home after a ride and lube the chain by pedaling it forward.

I've never lubed a chain on any bike by cranking the pedals backwards.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

RBoardman said:


> On my e13 cranks I used to Velcro them to the chainring because it was direct mount and no bolts.
> View attachment 1969752


A zip-tie would also work if you're like me and don't have any velcro straps laying around, but have a jar full of hundreds of zip-ties sitting on the shelf.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I just lube the exposed parts of the chain, then pull on the chain so it rotates backwards, lube the exposed parts, and repeat until done. More hassle than a standard bike, but less hassle than getting the bike off the ground.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

_CJ said:


> I just lube the exposed parts of the chain, then pull on the chain so it rotates backwards, lube the exposed parts, and repeat until done. More hassle than a standard bike, but less hassle than getting the bike off the ground.


…not when you have an able bodied daughter as a ride partner to lift the bikes 😉 I was doing your version of lubing for a while but found it to be a bit of a PITA. I started just lubing the upper and lower exposed portions of the chain, not wiping the excess and hoping it would be distributed evenly after a few pedal strokes. I’m riding in snow so collection of grit is not a concern.

Super happy to have discovered a solution to this irritant.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

MX9799 said:


> I've never lubed a chain on any bike by cranking the pedals backwards.


Really, well it's definitely easier try it


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> An e-bike’s chain does not move when you pedal backwards.


And in one simple statement, e-bikes become even more of an enigma to me.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice to see my tip can be used by so many people. Another smaller tip, I keep that Velcro strap around my chain lube bottle when not in use, that way I never lose it and it’s always there ready to go.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

BadgerOne said:


> And in one simple statement, e-bikes become even more of an enigma to me.


It’s a very bizarre thing. Perhaps the biggest.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just swing the pedals backwards while oiling


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

matt4x4 said:


> Just swing the pedals backwards while oiling


What kind of e-bike motor are you running? With mine, two Shimano STEPS E8000s, the chain does not move when pedalling backwards. Not sure I understand where you are coming from, unless with some e-bike motors, the chain moves when you pedal backwards. Mine do not.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> that is what your neck is for
> 
> bend over
> hook saddle nose over neck
> ...


And then you can wipe the grease on your bike shorts, which is OK because back then, all shorts had to be black. These days we have colorful kit and e-bikes too . . .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

matt4x4 said:


> Just swing the pedals backwards while oiling


I'm with Mike on this one, Matt. I haven't found an ebike yet that allows backpedaling the chain. Whatcha got?
=sParty


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

RBoardman said:


> On my e13 cranks I used to Velcro them to the chainring because it was direct mount and no bolts.
> View attachment 1969752


That's the way. Or these for us old timers...now all I need is an e-bike to justify keeping them around all these years.


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

_CJ said:


> I just lube the exposed parts of the chain, then pull on the chain so it rotates backwards, lube the exposed parts, and repeat until done. More hassle than a standard bike, but less hassle than getting the bike off the ground.


Setting your bike in a work stand is not a hassle. I use mine all the time and when placed in a work stand, easy to check other items while lubing…So buy a good stand and never look back…..


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Setting your bike in a work stand is not a hassle. I use mine all the time and when placed in a work stand, easy to check other items while lubing…So buy a good stand and never look back…..


Yes no doubt a work stand is ideal, but I prefer the 'CJ method' because of convenience - and the method works at the trail head too.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Setting your bike in a work stand is not a hassle. I use mine all the time and when placed in a work stand, easy to check other items while lubing…So buy a good stand and never look back…..


You mean one of these?








PRS-33.2 Power Lift Shop Stand


Created with professional mechanics in mind, the PRS-33.2 blends a sturdy upright with a powered lift capable of handling bikes up to 120 pounds (54kg).




www.parktool.com


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes no doubt a work stand is ideal, but I prefer the 'CJ method' because of convenience - and the method works at the trail head too.


Agreed. I lube the bikes at the trail head, although I suppose I could always alter that ritual.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Agreed. I lube the bikes at the trail head, although I suppose I could always alter that ritual.


And by the way Mike I think the Muc off tool is brilliant - and didn’t get to this stage in life NOT to get such cool tool😎


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> And by the way Mike I think the Muc off tool is brilliant - and didn’t get to this stage in life NOT to get such cool tool😎


Haha. Can’t tell if you’re being serious. I have since used a run of the mill allen key with resounding success!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Setting your bike in a work stand is not a hassle. I use mine all the time and when placed in a work stand, easy to check other items while lubing…So buy a good stand and never look back…..


Personal preference I suppose. I have a good stand, and for me, it's a pain. YMMV.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Setting your bike in a work stand is not a hassle. I use mine all the time and when placed in a work stand, easy to check other items while lubing…So buy a good stand and never look back…..


It would be nice if I had a garage that could accommodate keeping my bike stand set up all the time. But I don’t, so taking 15 seconds to lube the chain with the tricks above is what’s most efficient.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a wall mounted clamp in my shop but hate doing drivetrain maint. inside and getting dirt buggers all over the floor, so I go outside. Always just leaned bike against something to wipe down/lube drivetrain but had to hang bike by saddle w/ebike, till now 👍


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

MX9799 said:


> I've never lubed a chain on any bike by cranking the pedals backwards.


I always pedal backwards during a lube. 

Think about the rollers and pins in reverse and where the contact points are and going forward.


----------

